# Prepper Nurse Safe Burial Practices for Infectious Bodies



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Prepper Nurse Safe Burial Practices for Infectious Bodies
There are many lessons we can learn from the Ebola experiences in Africa. One is that when communities are overwhelmed, dead bodies may lie in the streets for hours or days. Ideally we will never be put in a situation when it's up to us to bury a loved one, or bury a body to prevent the spread of disease, however there are some simple practices which can greatly increase your personal safety as you undertake the task. Safe Burial Practice when a death has involved an infectious, dangerous or deadly disease are essential to prevent the spread of disease to healthy individuals. The body at death has it's highest viral load, and many pathogens (i.e. bacteria, virus) can live for several days within a body. The grave needs to be dug at least 6 ft, and those preparing the body & transporting it need to be wearing the same level of personal protective equipment as they would when the person was living.

CDC's "Infection Control for Viral Haemorrhagic Fevers in the African Health Care Setting" FREE pdf
http://www.cdc.gov/vhf/abroad/pdf/afr...

more from the video


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Video won't load. 

I keep several rolls of plastic wrap around for a plethora of uses but would have it in mind for such a situation.

20" wide by 1000' per roll.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I studied*



ZoomZoom said:


> Video won't load.
> 
> I keep several rolls of plastic wrap around for a plethora of uses but would have it in mind for such a situation.
> 
> 20" wide by 1000' per roll.


I study the Soprano reruns and if you cut the body up into small parts and wrap it in garbage bags, you can just throw them in dumpsters all over the city .


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The video did not load for me either.

I would think that cremation would be the preferred method of disposal. As long as the crematoriums could handle the numbers I would expect that to be the way I would go. A pyre is another option if wood, coal, or another fuel is available. A few old tires would work in a pinch.

http://aspedantheod.tripod.com/id196.html


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

From what I've read and the pictures I've seen, if someone gets to the crash and bleed out phase of Ebola, it's all about blood being everywhere. Perhaps putting the advanced sick person on or over large plastic sheets or tarps might help when the end comes, maybe with sawdust or something to absorb the blood. The body pretty much turns to a bloody mush, it'd be hard to handle (or witness).


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

*Into the Hot Zone*

Ran across this video tonight, shows how they handle Ebola and suspected Ebola victim's bodies, specifically at around 4:00 min and again at 21:40 min.
I assume they drench the bed and bedding with bleach solution also. The logs over the body are probably to prevent animals from disturbing it.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

ZoomZoom said:


> Video won't load.
> 
> I keep several rolls of plastic wrap around for a plethora of uses but would have it in mind for such a situation.
> 
> 20" wide by 1000' per roll.


 So sorry - I can't figure out how to edit the video - try this


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Gians said:


> From what I've read and the pictures I've seen, if someone gets to the crash and bleed out phase of Ebola, it's all about blood being everywhere. Perhaps putting the advanced sick person on or over large plastic sheets or tarps might help when the end comes, maybe with sawdust or something to absorb the blood. The body pretty much turns to a bloody mush, it'd be hard to handle (or witness).


I hope this link works! Sorry about that!


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Caribou said:


> The video did not load for me either.
> 
> I would think that cremation would be the preferred method of disposal. As long as the crematoriums could handle the numbers I would expect that to be the way I would go. A pyre is another option if wood, coal, or another fuel is available. A few old tires would work in a pinch.
> 
> http://aspedantheod.tripod.com/id196.html


So sorry Caribou! I can't figure out how to edit the post. Try this


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

ZoomZoom said:


> Video won't load.
> 
> I keep several rolls of plastic wrap around for a plethora of uses but would have it in mind for such a situation.
> 
> 20" wide by 1000' per roll.


whether it's ebola or some other infectious disease you won't want to be handling the body that much to stretch wrap it .... it won't make that much difference in the end - there won't be a re-bury .... wrap the body in the bed sheets and blankets - they will be contaminated and tossed anyway .... body bags are available if you want a total pandemic prep package ....

in the case of disposing of all the freaking random bodies .... make a pole noose and grab hold of a leg, arm, head, whatever body part that doesn't pull off .... drag the body to the pit, dump truck, garbage truck or dumpster .... you'll want as little contact as possible


----------

